# New red tegu owner and need some help!!



## Richyoung22 (May 29, 2015)

You


----------



## BigJay8232 (Jun 7, 2015)

Has he settlex down at all since you brought him home?


----------



## Richyoung22 (Jun 7, 2015)

Not at all


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Please send a picture so we can verify species, see how big it is, and check out physical condition. In the meantime, make sure it has a good thermal gradient.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Not missing a meal. If suitablu warm, then it either is stressed or just not hungry. Keep cage wher tegu is not on ground/ scared. Sit near his cage a lot like when reading or watching tv, etc. let him see you put food in and change wTer. Needs to see that you are not the other guy. Eventually try petting him or resting hand on his back in cage but not ready to be out for a while.


----------



## Richyoung22 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok sounds good. I thought cage feeding was bad. Idk why he's this way because my other tegu is so calm and chill. Never went through this. But I'll give those a try and see what happens. Thanks man


----------

